# Totally Useless Information About ENworld



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2002)

Sorry about the shouting, but I have to get this out.  It sincerely is about ENWorld, though this also happens to be a pet peeve of mine.

It's "Natural 20 Press."

Y'know, the name of ENWorld's publishing company.  I don't know if you're familiar with the term, but amongst most of the gamers I know, if you roll a d20, and result is a 20 without any modifiers, it's called a 'natural 20.'

Similarly, when people really need a high roll, and the situation is tense, if they roll a natural 20, they sometimes victoriously shout, "Natural 20!"

No one ever shouts, "Natural d20."  It sounds silly.

So, I just wanted to get this off my chest.  Fairly often I see people calling our company "Natural d20 Press," and it's just not right.  I think it's fair that I hope people know the proper name of the company I work for.  I know there's an image of a d20 in the logo for the company, but that'd be like calling White Wolf "White Wolf Pawprint."

So, in the future, please remember that there's no 'd' in the name of the company.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Henry (Sep 10, 2002)

Here, Here!

*bump*


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 10, 2002)

Homer: "Done and done!"

(and bumped)


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

Also, I just got Wild Spellcraft by Natural 20 press.  I'm happy this is out in print and so far it seems like a fun book for a player.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2002)

Oh yeah, and go to this thread that I posted earlier, about Nat20.  It's about J.L. Jones, artist for Natural 20 Press.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=23809

Or, if you want to go straight to the pretty pictures, follow this link.  It's fairly image heavy, so slower connections may have a hard time viewing the page.   

www.animationcloset.com/jljones/JLJ_Main.htm


----------



## omokage (Sep 10, 2002)

um, ok.

I don't know how this is "vitally important," but I'll take your word for it.

I suppose being called by the wrong name is annoying and all. My name is Travis. I've been called Travers, Trevis, Trevor, etc., but I don't bother correcting people. I guess I don't find it vitally important.

Either way, I've never heard anyone shout "Natural 20" either, but I'm sure that would be a great advertisement for your company.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm glad you liked Wild Spellcraft!  I tried to convince Russ (Morrus) and Doug (from MEG) to go for a 300-page hardcover edition, but they never replied.  

Just kidding, not really.  Though now that I think about it, I should've gone for an extra 200 pages.  I wanted to have a mixture of spooky-scary magic (the hexes aren't really scary, but they're a more entertaining way to kill someone than with a fireball), and fun magic.  And the last chapter, with Yen-Ching, was my experimental attempt to write an adventure a little differently.  Namely by not having a preset adventure, map, or challenge rating.  *grin*

And one of these days I'll get around to writing some extra material for some sort of web supplement.

Hey, since you have the book, why not write a review?  Constructive criticism is always appreciated.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Vitally Important Information About Enworld*

I love *White Wolf Pawprint* games!  But apparently, I've been saying it wrong all this time!


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2002)

omokage said:
			
		

> *um, ok.
> 
> I don't know how this is "vitally important," but I'll take your word for it.
> 
> ...




I suppose the gamers in your group also don't use the term "tongue-in-cheek," either?

No, it was just a joke to get people to look.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 10, 2002)

And there's no "S" at the end of Bluffside.

It's Bluffside, not Bluffsides!


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2002)

And it's "Four-Color to Fantasy".

"Four-Color" is hyphenated.

And it isn't "Four-Colors".

And if you don't know why the title has anything to do with superheroes, ask some comic fans what four-color is.  It's a sort of genre of comics, with a heroic, pulpy feel.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 10, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *
> Hey, since you have the book, why not write a review?  Constructive criticism is always appreciated. *




I've been doing a lot of reviews lately, and I'll get around to this one soon.  I'll add it to my to do list and it should be done by early next week.


----------



## KingOfChaos (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow..heh..Ryan doesn't live far from where I do


----------



## Horacio (Sep 10, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *And it's "Four-Color to Fantasy".
> 
> "Four-Color" is hyphenated.
> 
> ...




In fact, I call it FCTF. Faster and easier...


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 10, 2002)

And people always misuse the expression "begging the question."

Begging the question means assuming the answer at the outset, so that the answer is a foregone conclusion.

People often use it when they should say "raising the question" or "suggests the question."


And, of course, the class name is ROGUE not ROUGE .


----------



## Zaruthustran (Sep 10, 2002)

By the way, RW, a buddy at WotC let slip something that concerns the future of Natural 20. Email me privately.

-z


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 10, 2002)

Thanks to the marvels of modern technology, I can cover up my embarrassment for falling for Zaru's Nat20 gag!  Oh, drat, I let it slip.

Cheiromancer, could you give us an example of the proper use of begging the question.  Because I've seen it used to mean, "raise the question" so often that it seems proper.


----------



## Zaruthustran (Sep 10, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your email address isn't listed publicly.  *




Yes, I know. Just pulling your leg. A spiteful retaliation for your misleading subject line. 

-z


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 11, 2002)

Examples of Begging the Question

Bill: "God must exist." 
Jill: "How do you know." 
Bill: "Because the Bible says so." 
Jill: "Why should I believe the Bible?" 
Bill: "Because the Bible was written by God." 

"If such actions were not illegal, then they would not be prohibited by the law." 

"The belief in God is universal. After all, everyone believes in God." 

Interviewer: "Your resume looks impressive but I need another reference." 
Bill: "Jill can give me a good reference." 
Interviewer: "Good. But how do I know that Jill is trustworthy?" 
Bill: "Certainly. I can vouch for her."


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 11, 2002)

That doesn't sound right.  That's just circular logic.  You're sure that's begging the question?  Because it has nothing to do with begging.


----------



## Ulrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh...I get it.  

From now on, when we roll a natural 20 you want us to shout "Natural 20 Press!!!" 

Man, that's a really sleazy way to get free advertising...


 

Ulrick


----------



## barsoomcore (Sep 11, 2002)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *That doesn't sound right.  That's just circular logic.  You're sure that's begging the question?  Because it has nothing to do with begging. *



Actually, he's right. But we use the phrase (or we should) "begging the question" to indicate that someone is using circular logic.

Here's a prime example: _The City of God_, by St. Augustine. In it (and bear with me, scholars -- that actuality of what S.A. said is less important than the demonstrated principle) Augustine is arguing against the worship of the classical divinities. To drastically reduce a long and complicated argument, he says, "The divinities the Greeks describe must be less than the the divinity the Christians describe, so you must worship the Christian god."

One could say that he is begging the question of the need to worship any god whatsoever. That is, he is assuming we answer the question "Should we worship a god?" in the affirmative, and proceeding with his argument from there.

That example was going to be clearer when I started. It got muddy. Must have been thinking about Jenifer Lopez' butt again.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Sep 11, 2002)

Yes and Yes.  

Check here (it's where I took the examples from)

There are better examples here.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 11, 2002)

This bad boy is about EN World, so it's meta - and off to the Meta forum it goes!  Wheeeeeee!


----------



## Drawmack (Sep 11, 2002)

A better example of begging the question.

In DesCartes early writtings he attempted to disprove the existence of god and in so doing proved the existence of god. Which raises the question of, How did DesCarte prove the antithesis of his point?

In his writtings DesCarte constantly referred to man being deceived because of differences in perception. In order to be deceived there must be a deceiver. However someone powerful enough to deceive all of humanity begs the question of, Isn't said deceiver a god themselves?


----------

